# Problème changement icone dock - Dashboad - Corbeille..



## Ben20 (14 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Voici mon petit soucis, je me suis lancé dans la custo de mon Dock et malheureusement, 5 icones me résistent -> Dashboard, les icones de dossier App, Doc et DL et la corbeille.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

J'ai travaillé avec Candybar, je suis sur MPB SL 10.6.8

Merci de vos lumières


----------



## wath68 (14 Octobre 2011)

Question peut-être idiote : as-tu redémarré ?

Les icônes sont-elles au bon format ?
Pour les icônes App, Doc et DL, faire un clic droit et "afficher comme dossier", ou un truc dans l'genre.


----------



## Ben20 (14 Octobre 2011)

Merci de ta réponse Wath et oui j'ai rebooté je ne sais combien de fois, j'ai tenté les modif' manuelles suivi du killall Dock rien n'y fait.
Mon icone Dashboard a été modifiée une fois puis plus jamais


----------



## akegata (14 Octobre 2011)

bonsoir,
j'ai eu le même soucis, question de format... j'utilise candybar, et je ne sais si c'est ça mais j'ai fait passées du format .icns au format .hqx les icônes, recommencé la manoeuvre et ça roule maintenant... mais je suis novice alors...


----------

